# Post a funny picture of a V



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I was on the net and found this to be one heck of a funny picture so I thought I would share. ;D

Post some funny ones if you have them.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

That's our V after an hour's play in the dog park!


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

There are some great ones in the gallery like:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=7


----------



## maxxie (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is Bentley inspecting his toy box!!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's another one! Doing what she does best - chew things!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

And one more - trying a new look


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for this thread! Calum, I love that silly V grin. Shivangi, in this picture Rosie isn't chewing, she's doing what she does best--nursing. Yep, Rosie suckles on a furry blanket, has since she was a puppy. If that furry blanket is being washed, well, it's hard to get it back on the bed, Rosie will start to "nurse" on it as you're bringing it upstairs from the dryer.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

First Birthday Party


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

And Jake pulling the apple peel out of the peeler.....he does this everytime I peel apples (too cute).


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

how lovely they look from this angle Scooby was about 8mths when this was taken.


----------



## lisalevi (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm new to the forum but not new to vizslas. This latest addition to our family is our fourth vizsla or should I say vizslette. Zeke is a rescue vizsla dachshund mix. I wanted a small dog but my husband wanted another vizsla. Zeke is our compromise.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

This is a poster I saw when on holiday in Malaga, Spain. Not sure what it says but it makes me smile!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

This was a few years ago when I introduced my Godson to my V for the first time ... would like to say we got that jumping thing resolved when he greets people ... but I can't ;D


----------

